
“Windows 10 Crush Steam Edition” Tim Sweeney - richardboegli
https://twitter.com/TimSweeneyEpic/status/826483594604339200
======
ocdtrekkie
Tim Sweeney has continually dogged this line of attack against the UWP
platform again and again, despite Microsoft even making changes to address his
concerns.

1\. Regular Win32 software support is probably never ever going away, because
it's the bedrock of the Windows platform to this day.

2\. Universal Windows Platform apps can be installed by third parties just
like normal applications. Steam could support distribution of UWP apps if it
chooses to.

3\. Cheapy Chrome OS alternatives aren't going to be competing with gaming PCs
that are the bedrock of Steam... ever.

Tim's pretty much flat-out refused to recognize these facts, and has been
scare-mongering this point since Windows 10 came out or before.

UWP being a sandboxed app platform is just "better" than the legacy software
design from a security standpoint. Nothing about UWP inherently makes it lock
out third party distributors, it's just that nobody else has chosen to
distribute them yet.

~~~
flukus
> UWP being a sandboxed app platform is just "better" than the legacy software
> design from a security standpoint.

In the same way that a car filled with concrete is better from a security
standpoint. But in both cases you've limited it in practice. The fact is
developers are ignoring windows store because it's far too limited.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
There are cases where it works and makes sense, and cases where it doesn't.
UWP makes the most sense for something self-contained, that doesn't need to
modify other parts of the system as a basis of it's operation. (Games actually
make great UWP apps for this reason!)

The other half of this is that since UWP apps are generally so safe, I can
tell people if they want games for their Windows PCs... they can probably
safely install anything on the Windows Store. Whereas telling people they can
install any Windows software they find online would be quite the opposite.

The fact that UWP apps will never meet all possible needs for software is a
big part of why Tim Sweeney's claims are so ridiculous: Non-UWP software is
never going to fully go away.

